# Cannondale Road Bike Box Dimensions



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Does anyone know the exact dimensions of the boxes that Cannondale uses to ship road bikes (partially assembled) from the warehouse to dealers? 

Thanks!


----------

